
D-Day For Facebook App Developers - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/28/d-day-for-facebook-app-developers/
======
kevinherron
This is really great news for regular ol' Facebook users. I'm glad they
realise how spammy all the apps have gotten and are doing something about it.

~~~
icey
It should also be educational for application developers who build their
entire livelihood on the back of someone else's web application.

~~~
Timothee
That's a good point, but you can't deny that there are a lot of opportunities
around social apps and games. And the whole pitch behind Facebook Connect
makes complete sense: you don't want to duplicate a whole social network for
your little app.

At Startup School, I talked to somebody who was building something on top of
Twitter and Facebook, but his philosophy was "it won't last forever, but let's
take advantage of it while it works".

I don't have a solution for this and it doesn't look like something is really
emerging to solve it.

~~~
icey
You're absolutely right, and there is certainly a lot of money to be made. I
don't know what the answer is; but I know I personally would have to think
twice before putting all my eggs in the Facebook or Twitter basket.

------
chaosmachine
I'm late to the Facebook dev game. Just started experimenting with app
building this month. My initial impression wasn't great. Their documentation
is hard to follow, and very few of the examples actually worked.

Many of the API features have been removed or changed, but the documentation
hasn't been updated to reflect this. Looks like it's only going to get worse.

Compared to developing apps with Amazon's APIs, it's really a mess.

------
cmelbye
Forbidden Error?

